# MS Sharepoint Webparts for Groupwise.



## Rick360 (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone tried creating a webpart that interfaces with GroupWise? Unfortunately, the job uses Groupwise for email and setting Calendar appointments and now they decided to throw in SharePoint for us to use, Arrgh!

The problem I'm running into is double entry for setting up Calendar Appointments.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Aldo Zanoni (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello, Rick360.

I know this is an old post, but I thought you might be interested in hearing about a project we are working on to add SharePoint to our Riva product. Riva was developed to allow transparent, server-side integration of CRMs and third-party integrations for GroupWise. We have already completed Riva SharePoint Integration for GroupWise (where Sharepoint appointment, task, and address list information is synchronised to GroupWise). You can read more about Riva here:
http://www.omni-ts.com/crm-integration/


We have started developing and need closed beta testers of Riva GroupWise Web Part Integration for SharePoint which we expect to be available in the late November, early December 2008 time frame. If you are interested in being part of the closed beta test group, use our Contact Us link at: 
http://www.omni-ts.com/contact-us.html

Best regards,


Aldo

--
Aldo Zanoni
CEO, Director of Customer Service
Omni Technology Solutions Inc.
The GroupWise Integration Company
www.omni-ts.com


----------

